# 11/10 Gathering Contingency Plans



## Greg (Nov 6, 2006)

Okay everyone. I really think is makes sense to finalize a contingency plan for Friday. This is what I posted in the initial Killington - 11/10 thread:



Greg said:


> Okay folks - it's pretty clear to me that Killington will not be an option on Friday; unless a miracle happens, and/or they figure out a way to download. With that said, I'd really, really like to ski with y'all on Friday. Not a whole lot of options, but here goes:
> Move the venue to Sunday River, provided they open this week
> Earn turns at Killington
> Postpone this thing and propose a new Killington gathering date
> ...


I'll add a poll to this thread to figure out what works best for everyone. If you have other ideas, please post them here. Also, realize Option 1 is obviously contigent on Sunday River being open by Friday. There has been a lot of rumors, but nothing officially has been announced. Also, for option 3, please propose some dates here that work best for you. Again, I could probably fo Saturday, November 25 (T-day weekend) right now.


----------



## Greg (Nov 6, 2006)

I voted. After thinking about it, I think hiking K on Friday is out for me. I don't want to blow a vacation day for only a run or two.


----------



## Marc (Nov 6, 2006)

Opening day for Killington, no matter when it is, will work for me.


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 6, 2006)

I would do Sunday River if its open.

I'm also down for postponing the K-Mart gathering.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 6, 2006)

OK, been trying to be optomistic with a Killington opening this week. Now I'm starting to be realistic  . I say unless something happens at K this week, we postpone. Even if Sunday River were to open, I think terrain would be too limited to justify a 6 hour ride up there.


----------



## Greg (Nov 6, 2006)

Well...the word I'm getting from the River is that Friday is "unlikely". I guess things can change, but I think at this point, postponing is the only realistic option. These dates work for me so far:

Saturday, November 25
Friday, December 1
Friday, December 8
Friday, December 15

I personally would much rather do a weekday, than a Saturday during T-day weekend, but I'm game for pretty much any of the above dates at this point.

Seems to me that not only is October lift-serviced skiing gone, but dependable early to mid-November lift-serviced skiing is quickly becoming history as well..


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 6, 2006)

Greg said:


> Saturday, November 25
> Friday, December 1
> Friday, December 8
> Friday, December 15



So K isn't looking too good and Sunday River probably won't have those lifts turning.  It sounds like a bunch of us will be saving that vacation day for better snow.  All in due time folks.  It will happen.

I could do Nov 25 but much like Greg, I'd prefer midweek.  The other Fridays sound good as of today.  My trip to Paris was postponed and it might end up being in early Dec.

I started a new job today.  I'm excited about the new opportunity and chance to learn something new.  It turns out my new boss is a skier!  She has been skiing since forever, does trips out West, moguls etc.  With a flexible schedule and a boss who loves to ski, I'm shooting for lots of midweek days this season.


----------



## Vortex (Nov 6, 2006)

Congrats on the new job.  Good news is always around if you look for it.

  Bretton woods still may have something to say about opening when this all settles.  I'm planning on the River for SAT unless BW opens and SR does not. IF no-one opens then I'll be hiking and burning flesh in the lot at the River.


----------



## 2knees (Nov 6, 2006)

I'll wait till the next shot at killington on a weekday.  Not to sound like a primadonna on this, but early season, i really try to avoid kmart on a weekend.  I'll go for any weekday people can do it.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 6, 2006)

Greg said:


> Well...the word I'm getting from the River is that Friday is "unlikely". I guess things can change, but I think at this point, postponing is the only realistic option. These dates work for me so far:
> 
> Saturday, November 25
> Friday, December 1
> ...


Going into Dec gives us other options on other mountains as well. I think attendance will suffer a bit with people going other places or there home mountain.


----------



## JimG. (Nov 6, 2006)

If K does not open Friday (not looking good for that), I'm out for this Friday. Not going to drive 3+ hours to hike on manmade snow nor will I drive 6+ hours for a WROD at Sunday River. 

I'll save the off day for better snow later in the season.


----------



## Greg (Nov 6, 2006)

ALLSKIING said:


> Going into Dec gives us other options on other mountains as well. I think attendance will suffer a bit with people going other places or there home mountain.



I thought about that. I propose Killington gatherings in November for that very reason - it's usually the only game in town and a cool way to get the season kicked off. Once December rolls around and Hunter, Jiminy, etc. open up, I usually opt for those to cut the drive time. Don't feel like you guys need to stick to the dates I proposed. If there are other days that are better for you and others in November, propose some. Unfortunately, I think even 11/17 is a long shot.

I'm really bummed about this. I thought I was getting over it, but 2knee's "kick in the nuts" observation was right on. It seems to me they had the window to blow top-to-bottom. They did it in 2004. Beating a dead horse, I guess. When thinking ratinally about this, what they are doing is probably a smart move, but man, I thought we were in this year...


----------



## bvibert (Nov 6, 2006)

I voted for SR or postpone, but realistically I think it's best to just postpone... 

The 25th would work for me, though a Friday is probably better...


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 6, 2006)

I may try for Hunter the 27th or 28th.


----------



## Greg (Nov 6, 2006)

ALLSKIING said:


> I may try for Hunter the 27th or 28th.



Maybe I'll do the 28th if they're open...

I officially locked the original thread.  If we do propose a new Killington gathering date, we can start a new thread. That one was getting unwieldy anyway...


----------



## bvibert (Nov 6, 2006)

The 28th may work for me...


----------



## madskier6 (Nov 6, 2006)

I voted to postpone the outing.  I can't drive to Sunday River that weekend so I'll have to go to K another day.  I'll be at my condo in VT this weekend so maybe I can get some turns in somehow.  Hiking for turns with my children probably won't happen because they won't want to pay the price.

I know it looks dead for lift serviced this weekend at K but I'm still holding out a slgiht glimmer of hope that maybe K will get a dumping on Thursday or Friday and be able to open up on Sat.  Probably won't happen but a guy can dream, can't I?


----------



## Greg (Nov 6, 2006)

Hmmm....Belleayre on Saturday instead?

http://news.alpinezone.com/11006/


----------



## thaller1 (Nov 6, 2006)

Bob R said:


> Congrats on the new job.  Good news is always around if you look for it.
> 
> Bretton woods still may have something to say about opening when this all settles.  I'm planning on the River for SAT unless BW opens and SR does not. IF no-one opens then I'll be hiking and burning flesh in the lot at the River.




I'm with you BobR!!  Nothing like burn kielbasa at the base of the mountain!


----------



## Vortex (Nov 6, 2006)

I still blame Oz for that.  He still blames me.  Either way.  The dogs would not eat that after we turned it to Charcoal.  See Ya Sat somewhere.  Thaller1 tell Whaller I want to be impressed by his micro brew selection.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 6, 2006)

*Woodbury's open *


----------



## Vortex (Nov 6, 2006)

Enjoy Andy


----------



## andyzee (Nov 6, 2006)

Bob R said:


> Enjoy Andy


 
Hey, they're the only one open! It was just a thought, I wasn't going


----------



## 2knees (Nov 6, 2006)

i'm no mathematical wiz but it seems like your poll percentages are adding up to about 124%


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 6, 2006)

2knees said:


> i'm no mathematical wiz but it seems like your poll percentages are adding up to about 124%



does it have anything to do with this poll allowing for multiple responses?


----------



## Greg (Nov 6, 2006)

Greg said:


> Hmmm....Belleayre on Saturday instead?
> 
> http://news.alpinezone.com/11006/



Nobody replied to this, but I'm partly serious...


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Nov 6, 2006)

Greg said:


> Nobody replied to this, but I'm partly serious...



I'll go.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 6, 2006)

If K is closed, I'm in, unless ofcourse they only have one lil run open.


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 6, 2006)

Greg said:


> Nobody replied to this, but I'm partly serious...



I wish.  I have a rehearsal dinner on Sat. at 2:30.  I was thinking half-day but the wife needs to go for hair and nails.


----------



## Greg (Nov 6, 2006)

Grassi21 said:


> I wish.  I have a rehearsal dinner on Sat. at 2:30.  I was thinking half-day but the wife needs to go for hair and nails.



Who the hell plans a wedding during ski season? I actually just went to a wedding this weekend. One of my concerns when I first heard about it was that it was during the start of ski season. It seems now though that early November is no longer part of lift-serviced skiing in the NE... :roll:

So...we really have some takers for a Belleayre thing?


----------



## Sky (Nov 6, 2006)

re: Belleayre...I'm out.

Like Greg, I found myself quite grumpt today.  ThHe gray sky, the "cool" temps, leaves off the trees....man, it felt like snow to me.

Looking at those other dates...I'm hard pressed to pick a good one.  Visitors on Thanksgiving, Buisiness on Dec 8th (Wa Race League kick-off mtg on the night of the 7th).

Anything after that presses on holiday prep, family events etc.  I rarely get on snow before Christmas for just such reasons.

I'll be looking for opportunities though.  Something about a blind squirrel finding a nut?

Greg, valliant effort pal.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 6, 2006)

I'm out on the 11th.


----------



## Greg (Nov 6, 2006)

Sky521 said:


> Greg, valliant effort pal.



Thanks, Sky. If you asked me a week ago, I'd say we are golden. We had a group of 13 strong commited to heading up. I've been reeling since Friday, serously. I'll get over it, but man, am I disappointed...

That's exactly why I'm seriously considering Belleayre...just to say this whole situation didn't beat me...


----------



## andyzee (Nov 6, 2006)

Greg said:


> Thanks, Sky. If you asked me a week ago, I'd say we are golden. We had a group of 13 strong commited to heading up. I've been reeling since Friday, serously. I'll get over it, but man, am I disappointed...
> 
> That's exactly why I'm seriously considering Belleayre...just to say this whole situation didn't beat me...


 

Greg, we got a whole winter ahead of us!


----------



## Greg (Nov 6, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Greg, we got a whole winter ahead of us!



What the hell's the matter with you? That's the silliest statement I ever read. Sure....easy for you to say - you earned some turns this weekend... 

Seriously though; my goal is 30+ days this season. With two little ones, I need to get them in when I plan them. I was hoping for 2 or maybe 3 days this month to help get me started. Based on my schedule right now - it looks like one, at best. Plus I just wanna ski!!!!


----------



## MichaelJ (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm out. I was pulling strings and tempting fate to take this Friday off in the first place so it's best that I just go to work and wait a little while longer...


----------



## andyzee (Nov 7, 2006)

2knees said:


> i'm no mathematical wiz but it seems like your poll percentages are adding up to about 124%


 

That's cause *bvibert*, Grassi21, *Greg* went both ways.


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 7, 2006)

Belleayre is out for me.  I find it interesting that they are opening considering the weather.  And am down to one car....


----------



## Greg (Nov 7, 2006)

For anyone interested in Belleayre this Saturday, continue the discussion here:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/11024-belleayre-11-11-2006-a.html

I don't anticipate a Belleayre thing being a replacement for an early season Killington gathering so let's continue discussing this as well...


----------



## JimG. (Nov 7, 2006)

Greg said:


> Nobody replied to this, but I'm partly serious...




Saturday under consideration...but not likely.

Not a big fan of the WROD on a weekend opening.

Friday? If they open, yes.


----------



## 2knees (Nov 7, 2006)

http://www.killingtonzone.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=13607&start=15

anybody for the following week????  bueller bueller?
I'm gonna shoot for friday the 17th IF they are open.  not that i want to start down that road again.


----------



## Greg (Nov 8, 2006)

2knees said:


> http://www.killingtonzone.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=13607&start=15
> 
> anybody for the following week????  bueller bueller?
> I'm gonna shoot for friday the 17th IF they are open.  not that i want to start down that road again.



The 17th is not good for me, but again don't let my availability dictate others' plans. I'm still good for Saturday, November 25. Let's propose some reschedule dates and I'll start a poll. So far we have:

Friday, November 17
Saturday, November 25

Once we have 4 or 5 to select from, I 'll start a poll.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 8, 2006)

I could probably make the 17th, but my ride can't make it...   The 25th would still work for me.


----------



## JimG. (Nov 8, 2006)

By the 25th Hunter will be open and I won't be thinking about K anymore.

But next week looks good for me, any day from the 14th to the 17th.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 8, 2006)

I will be in K on the 25th.


----------



## Greg (Nov 8, 2006)

JimG. said:


> By the 25th Hunter will be open and I won't be thinking about K anymore.



You make a good point. I might head out to Hunter on the 25th if they're open with similar terrain. It's an hour closer. Will you be skiing that day, Jim?


----------



## JimG. (Nov 8, 2006)

Greg said:


> You make a good point. I might head out to Hunter on the 25th if they're open with similar terrain. It's an hour closer. Will you be skiing that day, Jim?



Not to sound too much like a ski area conditions report, but weather and conditions permitting I will most certainly be skiing at Hunter that day.


----------



## Greg (Nov 8, 2006)

JimG. said:


> Not to sound too much like a ski area conditions report, but weather and conditions permitting I will most certainly be skiing at Hunter that day.



Nice. My initial plan was either Jiminy or Hunter so we'll see.


----------



## roark (Nov 8, 2006)

If they open mid week next week I'll probably be there.


----------

